# Ugh, kellerman still think AI is MVP



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Give me a break Kellerman, you don't know diddly about basketball. AI is good but there are better canidates for MVP than AI. Turn to ESPN to see for yourself.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> Give me a break Kellerman, you don't know diddly about basketball. AI is good but there are better canidates for MVP than AI. Turn to ESPN to see for yourself.


yeah iverson probably won't win mvp. garnett, duncan, and kobe all deserve it more. but iverson has been playing a lot better after the all star break and if he has a huge end of the year he might be able to get the mvp. but it probably won't happen and it will go to one of the other 3 i mentioned.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> Give me a break Kellerman, you don't know diddly about basketball. AI is good but there are better canidates for MVP than AI. Turn to ESPN to see for yourself.


Uhh I don't know who this Kellerman dude is but I am pretty sure he doesn't go to basketballboards.net...

LOL, I think Allen Iverson is very deserving of the MVP trophy but not the most desrving (which it usually goes to)


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Ugh, kellerman still think AI is MVP*



> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> 
> 
> Uhh I don't know who this Kellerman dude is but I am pretty sure he doesn't go to basketballboards.net...
> ...


Every see Around The Horn on ESPN? It's on right now.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Sorry me and my Canadianass don't get ESPN.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> Sorry me and my Canadianass don't get ESPN.


What!! I thought that ESPN was worldwide.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*yea*

Its tough becausae after watching last nite , AI is no doubt the MVP, but personally KG should get it because he is more valuable, but since you couldnt stop AI and he is 6'0 he is th the MAP most amazing player.


----------



## nicholai (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: yea*



> Originally posted by <b>(-) 0 † § I-I () †</b>!
> but since you couldnt stop AI and he is 6'0 he is th the MAP most amazing player.


don't ****ing kid yourself. iverson can be stopped. just ask kobe bryant.

*Please watch the cursing--BEEZ*


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: yea*



> Originally posted by <b>nicholai</b>!
> 
> 
> don't ****ing kid yourself. iverson can be stopped. just ask kobe bryant.


when did kobe stop iverson? i don't remember it ever happening.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: yea*



> Originally posted by <b>nicholai</b>!
> 
> 
> don't ****ing kid yourself. iverson can be stopped. just ask kobe bryant.
> ...


If i do remember correctly it was Tyrone Lue who stopped AI, and he slowed him down not stopped him.

Plus I didnt say AI is unstoppable , I said he couldnt be stopped, which is true if he is on , he cant be stopped.

Unlike Kobe whse record is just mediocre when playing on a team without a 2nd superstar, AI succeeds consistently.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> What!! I thought that ESPN was worldwide.


Nope, unfortunatley I have to settle for TSN! and The Score!


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: yea*



> Originally posted by <b>(-) 0 † § I-I () †</b>!
> 
> 
> If i do remember correctly it was Tyrone Lue who stopped AI, and he slowed him down not stopped him.
> ...


AI plays on a team with good role players and is in the obviously weaker conference. He wouldn't win consistently on a Shaq-less Lakers team, and wouldn't put up near the numbers Kobe did. Anyway, I don't remember Kellerman saying he thought it should be Iverson, I thought he said Iverson was the MVP for the Eastern conference, but the MVP has to be someone from the west. Could be wrong, but I thought that's what he said, and I'd agree with that probably.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: yea*



> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> AI plays on a team with good role players and is in the obviously weaker conference. He wouldn't win consistently on a Shaq-less Lakers team, and wouldn't put up near the numbers Kobe did. Anyway, I don't remember Kellerman saying he thought it should be Iverson, I thought he said Iverson was the MVP for the Eastern conference, but the MVP has to be someone from the west. Could be wrong, but I thought that's what he said, and I'd agree with that probably.


I am not so sure of that. I am not saying that Kobe is the more complete player, because he is, but I think Kobes game doesnt win games the way Allens does. 

Sure AI plays in a weaker conference, but the Sixers have beaten the Lakers with Shaq, they never played them without him. Plus Iversons team without him went somethinkg like 0-10 in the beginning of last year. MEaning he is more valuable to his team then Kobe where the Lakers would probably still win 45 without him.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: yea*



> Originally posted by <b>(-) 0 † § I-I () †</b>!
> 
> 
> I am not so sure of that. I am not saying that Kobe is the more complete player, because he is, but I think Kobes game doesnt win games the way Allens does.
> ...


The Lakers wouldn't win 45 without him. They're not doing much more than that with him. And I'm guessing if you put Kobe on the Sixers, they'd be a much better team. He's better in every category except steals, and he's still top 5 in that. I'm not trying to take anything away from The Answer, I think he's great and is one of my favorite players, but he's not at the same level as Kobe.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*..*

I suppose your entitled to your own opinion. I too think Kobe is the better player, but I dont think Kobe should would MVP, and I do think the AI is definitely on the same level as him. 

I say that they would win 45 without him if Shaq was playing, he hasnt been playing this year which has killed them.

You can always say that the east is weaker and thats why AI looks better and makes his team look good, but I could always say that Kobe plays with Shaq and the teams record is just mediocre without him.

I understand what your saying but I feel differently


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: ..*



> Originally posted by <b>(-) 0 † § I-I () †</b>!
> I suppose your entitled to your own opinion. I too think Kobe is the better player, but I dont think Kobe should would MVP, and I do think the AI is definitely on the same level as him.
> 
> I say that they would win 45 without him if Shaq was playing, he hasnt been playing this year which has killed them.
> ...


Alright, we can agree to disagree. And I never said the reason AI looks good is because he's in the east, I just think Kobe would put up more W's on that same team. And I also don't think Kobe should be MVP, should be Duncan or Garnett. Kobe's #3 IMO.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*.*

Sorry if I misquoted you, my bad, and yes I would probably go:

KG DUNCAN
IVERSON KOBE MCGRADY


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*AI IS THE MAN*

Im just saying that Iverson is the man. Hands down.

NOBODY BRINGS MORE EFFORT TO THE GAME THAN IVERSON.

I THINK IVERSON BRINGS MORE TO HIS TEAM THAN MCGRADY, AND PLAYS MORE DESIRE.

I LOVE MCGRADY, FOR example... When was the last time u saw Mcgrady dive on the floor for a ball?

Iverson has been playing AMAZING


----------

